# Winter steelies with exposed axle nut OK?



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Is it OK to run winter tires on steel wheels (no wheel covers) and leave the axle nut exposed to the elements (salt, sand, snow, etc.)?
Here's a picture of what I'm talking about (ignore the summer rubber with alloy wheels). 








Here's another (front wheels):











_Modified by IJM at 9:23 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's fine.


----------



## nycturbos (Jul 26, 2007)

do you really think hubcaps protect the axle nuts from the elements?


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: (nycturbos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycturbos* »_do you really think hubcaps protect the axle nuts from the elements?

No, not really. Which is why I figured it might not be a big deal.


----------



## onthejazz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (IJM)*

yeah, it will be fine, if you are worried just put a bit of copper slip on them, will prtect them abit.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: (onthejazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onthejazz* »_yeah, it will be fine, if you are worried just put a bit of *copper slip *on them, will prtect them abit.

What's that?


----------



## onthejazz (Dec 19, 2007)

just copper grease


----------



## affende (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (onthejazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onthejazz* »_just copper grease

anti-sieze is what you are talking about, no?


----------

